# Cove Cut Box Build



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

All I knew this morning was I was making a box. No plans...nothing. I saw a video earlier this week on how to do cove cuts with a table saw so I thought I woould give it a try. Here is the set up, followed by the finished board.

Then I split it fit a piece of walnut in between. Glued up and waiting for inspiration on finishing it! I was thinking of using 3/4 " oak for columns on each corner to connect the sides...


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## Hunter (May 10, 2012)

That looks great so far. I've never seen the cove split like that before.

Hunter


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

It is my invention LOL......I am pretty sure alot of folks do it. I am just playing around today....trying out new techniques and getting rid of some scrap wood.

I was going to split the baord, then glue in a strip, the do the cove cut. I wanted to see what this looked like first.

If it comes out ok it will end up being a Mother's day gift for someone:yes:


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

Well, got it looking like a box...awaiting more inspiration for the top.


----------



## MrElliott1982 (May 8, 2013)

Looking good


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Looking good I'm liking it :thumbsup:


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

Has anybody else use a tablesaw to make cove cuts in boards? I thought using my 3/32" blada might be to thin and vinrate or have undeu stress on it.

I put in a 1/8" kerf blad and it sliced through like butter:smile:


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Not to shabby for an experiment. 

I like the contrasting woods. A nice finish should really make it pop!


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

mengtian said:


> Has anybody else use a tablesaw to make cove cuts in boards? I thought using my 3/32" blada might be to thin and vinrate or have undeu stress on it.
> 
> I put in a 1/8" kerf blad and it sliced through like butter:smile:


First of all, I love the ambition you have to just let the project speak to you, as well as try something new. That box is turning out awesome!

I did my first cove cut on my ts on my wife's recipe box. There are a few websites that have calculatorson them, and help you cut the cove exactly how you want them. When I did mine, I didn't have a thicker blade, so I used an 80 tooth melamine blade, hoping to make the cut as smooth as possible. It was still pretty rough, and required ALOT of sanding.

Again, I applaud you with this project. LOVE the use of different woods too!

When I'm at my computer, I will post some links to those calculators here. I know one of them is from mathias wendal....


----------



## wood shavings (Mar 20, 2009)

Making a project that someone will cherish for a long time. Keep up the good work.

Jerry


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

thegrgyle said:


> First of all, I love the ambition you have to just let the project speak to you, as well as try something new. That box is turning out awesome!
> 
> I did my first cove cut on my ts on my wife's recipe box. There are a few websites that have calculatorson them, and help you cut the cove exactly how you want them. When I did mine, I didn't have a thicker blade, so I used an 80 tooth melamine blade, hoping to make the cut as smooth as possible. It was still pretty rough, and required ALOT of sanding.
> 
> ...


I used this page from Shop Notes for the calculations. It was dead on. The cove was off centered by only .02 inches...And that was most likely operator error.

Oh, here is the link for folks:
http://www.shopnotes.com/files/issues/116/cove-calculations.pdf

There were many other sites but I thought this one was straight forward. 

As far as sanding...it wasn't too bad. I put 80 grit around a sponge and went to work and worked up to 180.

One thing that is a definite must: You need to put constant downward pressure on the board so the cove is even and the edges or sharp. The board needs to be flat passing over the blade.

I raised the blade 1/8 inch at a time...or close to that.


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

*Some Scroll Work*

I did some scroll work for the top. What do you guys think? scroll work flush or not? I included a pic of a simple screen I made for when spraying adhesive on scroll patterns. I saw some guy do it somewhere. It is just a frame with a screen on one side and plastice sheeting on the other to keep the spray from going everywhere.


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

*Raised or not raised?*


----------



## MrElliott1982 (May 8, 2013)

Not raised


----------



## GoIrish (Jan 29, 2012)

Nicely done.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Very nice. I like it raised.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Very nice. I vote for flush.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Another vote for flush.


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

Nice work. I'm with you guys, flush

Brian


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

That is really coming out nicely. I really like that scrollwork too! 

My vote will be with everyone else.... flush (not raised). Looks like you might have room around that scrollwork to maybe fit an inlay in there....


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

*All Done*

All done. I just need to get some lining for the inside.

Feet are beveled. I thought having them going in would be better than sticking out:


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

I found out my wife has to work on Sunday so I gave her the box tonight. She was happy!


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

Where is the best place to get quality lfelt of lining for boxes? I like the peel and stcik stuff woodcraft has but it seems pricey.


----------



## Upstate (Nov 28, 2011)

Don't have a suggestion for felt, besides a fabric store, but have you thought about flocking?


----------



## Hubbard (Jan 1, 2012)

Look for a Joanne's Fabric. They have em all over and youll never know theyre there until you look for one. Thats where I get my project stuff. And grab one of their circulars when you walk in, normally have like 40% single item coupons on there.


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks guys. I think I will try out the flocking...it looks interesting. I found this site that sells flocking stuff as well as Woodcraft.
https://www.craftflocking.com/Home_Page.php


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

*First attempt at flocking*

Got my flocking supplies in...hope it works out OK!


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

*I like flocking*

I like flocking:yes: It is super easy and it came out pretty good. Much easier than cutting felt or suede to fit and messing with glue.


----------



## Upstate (Nov 28, 2011)

Looks good, thanks for getting back. I make a fair share of boxes and never think to do it. Did you get paint or glue to adhere the flocking powder to?


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

Upstate said:


> Looks good, thanks for getting back. I make a fair share of boxes and never think to do it. Did you get paint or glue to adhere the flocking powder to?


I got the adhesive/paint that Denjer makes. A little bit goes a long way. If you buy any I woould buy the 3 oz sizes and get diffeent colors unless you are planning on doing alot with one color

It was as simple as the video. Put the paint on, not slosh it but put a good amount on, even it out, and use the mini flocker (the tube dispensor for the sueade) to put it on. Load the mini flocker up so you don't run short and have to refill. 

I put a ton on LOL...Probably more than needed, but the video and everwhere else said you can't do too much. What ever is not needed will not adhere and you reclaim it after it cures. 

It is a tad pricey, but condiering the convenience and how even it coats...and it is perfectly even, i highly recommend it.

I am going to coat another box I made and use it for some coasters I might make.


----------

